# FD 174 Ailsea



## dparkinson7 (May 2, 2007)

I would be interested to know any information on this inshore trawler, particularly if she is still afloat or not.

Built approx. 1959 by Nobles of Fraserburgh, for Grace, Burgess and Parkinson. Sailed from the Jubilee Quay and managed by Wards. Powered by a Gardner diesel. Approx. 45 ft LOA.

Sold to Boris Net Company of Fleetwood. 

Last heard of under Irish ownership.

I personally spent many happy hours on her as a boy including several trips up to St.Bees and to the Isle Of Man. She was a very sturdy sea ship.

A nice photograph has been uploaded to this site. Skipper Joe Parkinson on the deck.

During this era several similar vessels were operating out of the Jubilee including Reynards and MDB. Pygmalion, which is mentioned in other posts, was also there at this time. I remember she had a wide transom and shorter stem than the Scottish style vessels.

Thanks for any insights, David


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Hello David
Someone will come up with more information but AILSEA (FD174) (O.N.187868), 23grt 10net, 43ft Gardner (95bhp?) was built at Fraserburgh in 1959. Back in the 1970s I have her owner as Knud E.C. Viji, Fleetwood and in the late '70s early '80s she was sold to Tom Marginson and Charlie Ellis, Fleetwood. In about 1984 her registration was changed to Campbeltown and she became (CN321), but as far as I can see at the moment without change of ownership.
Sorry I cannot be more helpful.
Gil.


----------



## dparkinson7 (May 2, 2007)

*Re Ailsea, FD174*

Gil, Many Thanks for this information. David


----------



## alexander houston (May 12, 2008)

gil mayes said:


> Hello David
> Someone will come up with more information but AILSEA (FD174) (O.N.187868), 23grt 10net, 43ft Gardner (95bhp?) was built at Fraserburgh in 1959. Back in the 1970s I have her owner as Knud E.C. Viji, Fleetwood and in the late '70s early '80s she was sold to Tom Marginson and Charlie Ellis, Fleetwood. In about 1984 her registration was changed to Campbeltown and she became (CN321), but as far as I can see at the moment without change of ownership.
> Sorry I cannot be more helpful.
> Gil.


i think was this boat not seine nettsr and she used to fish in wigtown bay she used to come into garlieston if the weather was bad was the crew not danish and ended in fleetwood during the 2war.boysandy?.


----------



## Mike Craine (Oct 16, 2006)

Sold to Caernarvon and stopped fishing 1992


----------

